# Freiburg: Militante Wanderer



## mosone (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich war heute auf dem Rosskopf unterwegs und bin den Kandelweg (?) Richtung Schlossberg abgefahren. Kurz oberhalb der Stelle mit dem großen Kreuz steht plötzlich ein total aufgebrachter Wanderer Mitte 40 auf dem Weg mit nem faustgroßen Stein in der Hand und schreit "sofort absteigen". Die zwei kleinen Jungs vor mir waren auch schon abgestiegen und haben das kurze Stück geschoben. Ich dachte erst, der Typ sei vom Forstamt in zivil (war er aber nicht) und hab deshalb gemacht, was er gesagt hat. Jedenfalls baut er sich total auf, droht die ganze Zeit mit seinem Stein in der Hand, faselt das übliche vom Fahrverbot auf Wegen unter 2m und dann: 
_"Wir müssen da mal wieder ein Stahlseil spannen. Auf Kopfhöhe. Weißt du auch, warum der Weg hier schon mal gesperrt war? Da gabs einen Schwerverletzten.."_
Ich hab den Typ erstmal davon überzeugt seinen Stein wegzulegen, hab die paar Meter bis zum großen Weg geschoben und bin dann weggefahren. Aber irgendwie hat mir die Sache mit dem Stahlseil doch zu denken gegeben. Weiß einer, ob es wirklich schon mal sowas gab? Außerdem kann es doch nicht sein, dass son  Irrer irgendwelche Kinder mit Steinen bedroht. (Seine Frau stand übrigens die ganze Zeit daneben). Vor mir waren auch noch 4 Jungs mit Fullies unterwegs (aber die hat er "nicht erwischt", "da ist ja einer erstmal mit nem 25m Sprung der Weg runter" - jaja.).
Schreibt mal, was ihr von der Sache haltet und ob ihr was von irgenwelchen Stahlseilen wisst.


----------



## Ulli1169 (30. Oktober 2005)

evtl hilft das :


Polizeirevier Neustadt
Pressemeldung Nr. 007333
================================================== ======================
Hinterzarten, Wanderweg zwischen Hinterwaldkopf in Richtung Roteck
Zu dieser Polizeimeldung erspare ich mir jeglichen Kommentar:


Gefährlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr 
Bereits am 15.10.05 befuhr ein 36-jähriger Mountainbike Fahrer
aus Hinterzarten einen abschüssigen Wanderweg in Richtung
Zastler, als er urplötzlich von einem in ca. 140 cm Höhe über den
Weg gespannten Draht rücklings vom Fahrrad geschleudert wurde.
Neben zahlreicher Prellungen trug der Radfahrer erhebliche
Strangulationsverletzungen an beiden Oberarmen davon. Wer zu
diesem Vorgang Hinweise geben kann, setzt sich bitte mit dem
Polizeiposten Hinterzarten, Tel.: 07652/9177-0 in Verbindung.
================================================== ========================
==


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (30. Oktober 2005)

Der Mann hat sich durch seine Worte und durch das Drohen mit dem Stein eindeutig strafbar gemacht - zeig ihn an! (Anzeige gegen unbekannt, kann jeder Polizist aufnehmen)

Solche Irren müssen aufgehalten werden BEVOR sich sowas wie in Hinterzarten wiederholt.

Egal ob der Typ erwischt wird oder nicht, wenn so eine Story auch nur in der Zeitung landet ist damit schon was erreicht. Das gibt diesen selbsternannten Lynch-Sherrifs nämlich hoffentlich zu denken, wenn SIE auf einmal die Angeklagten sind.


----------



## Walroß (30. Oktober 2005)

Hör auf Lelebebbel und zeig ihn an. Wahrscheinlich wird er zwar nicht erwischt, aber vielleicht erschrickt er ein bißchen, wenn er was über sich in der Zeitung liest. Dann denkt er hoffentlich noch mal nach, bevor er ein Seil über den Weg spannt.


----------



## kona.orange (31. Oktober 2005)

Anzeigen! Auf jeden Fall!  

1. Der hat dich mit nem Stein bedroht! Nich OK. Selbst ein Stinkefinger kann ein paar hundert Euro kosten.
2. Der droht mit nem Stahlseil! Auf Kopfhöhe sagt der Sack auch noch. Mann, überleg dir das mal. Kill Bill gesehen? Sowas gibts dann in echt.
3. Der droht *wieder (!)* mit nem Stahlseil. Da müssen die Grünen einfach reagieren. Bei solch einem Anschlag ist in Hinterzarten ein Mann schwer verletzt worden! Zumindest eine Personenbeschreibung müssen die einfach einholen. Hier gehts um Körperverletzung und ein Kavaliersdelikt ist das nicht.
4. Du hast sicher Zeugen. Dort muß doch mords was losgewesen sein heut am Sonntag bei dem Wetter.
5. Das muß öffentlich publik gemacht werden. Noch ein Polizeibericht zu dem Thema sensibilisiert die Leute. Den Polizeibericht, den ließt jeder gern. Schreckt vielleicht auch einen der Rechtschaffen(d)en Bürger ab, wieder

so eine Sch-ei-ße​
zu bauen.
6. Geh ein jeder davon aus, daß diese Pfeife ernst macht. Ich mein, wer würde es von euch fertig bringen überhaupt und unter den Augen von Leuten nen Stein aufzuheben und nen Unbekannten damit zu bedrohen?
7. Freundlich bleiben zu Wanderern! Der Eine hat den Mist verbockt. Da kann niemand was für. Wir sind geduldet auch auf Wegen <2m! Vielleicht sogar im Besonderen geduldet von den vielen älteren Herrschaften. Denen bedeutetet ein freundliches Wort etwas...,sieht man am Gesichtsausdruck.
8. Mutti hatte immer recht: Fahr vorsichtig, sonst kommst du in ein Drahtseil! Sorry, admin, für das wort mit ei.


----------



## UKW (31. Oktober 2005)

Anzeigen ist sicher eine gute Idee. Das geht aber nur, wenn Du Zeugen hast. Erfolg bringt es nicht, aber zumindest ist die Polizei schon informiert, sollte dieser Irre tatsächlich einen Draht spannen und sollte dadurch etwas passieren.
Gut fände ich aber auch, wenn Du hier eine Personenbeschreibung geben könntest.
Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen, immer freundlich zu Fußgängern zu sein - das beginnt schon beim Tonfall und endet nicht bei der Wortwahl.
Irre gibts übrigens auf beiden Seiten, das gilt nach meiner Erfahrung gerade am Roßkopf...
UKW


----------



## stoffele (31. Oktober 2005)

auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten.
Am besten auch gleich noch an die Presse mit dem Fall.

Gerade in diesem Gebiet ist man (auch seitens des Forstamtes)
bemüht eine friedliche Koexistenz von Wanderern und MTB'lern
zu erhalten.

Daher gibt es dort ja auch explizit ausgewiesene MTB-Strecken.

Ansonsten eben wie auch schon die Kollegen vor mir sagten:

Ab und an ein freundliches Wort und auch mal zurückstecken,
dann klappt das normalerweise schon
(Wenn man nicht gerade auf einen Irren trifft.)

Ich persönlich meide übrigens diese Gegend am Wochenende,
da es durch die Masse an Leuten nicht wirlich Spass macht sich dort durchzuschlängeln.

Gruss,

stoffele


----------



## speedygonzales (31. Oktober 2005)

stoffele schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten.



Amis hin oder her, in Texas, hättest den Typ vor ort erschiessen dürfen  

das mit der Anzeige, könnte schief gehen, Du müsstest erstmal den Grünnen erklären was Du mit den MTB auf eine "nicht erlaubte strecke" machtest, am Ende hast Du auch noch eine Anzeige..


----------



## mosone (31. Oktober 2005)

Die Sache scheint ja wirklich ernst zu sein.

Vielleicht erstmal eine Personenbeschreibung von dem Typ:
ca. Mitte 40, Glatze, an der Seite noch kurze stoppelige blonde Haare. Größe ca. 180. Die Augenfarbe war blau (?), er trug ein beiges Hemd und eine braune Hose.
Dabei war noch seine Frau, die war vielleicht 170, hatte auch blonde Haare, kinnlang mit Pony. Außerdem Brillenträger.

Ich hab ja schon gesagt, dass vor mir zwei kleine Jungs, ca. 14 Jahre alt, von dem Typen vom Rad geholt wurden. Weiter vor mir hatte ich auch noch eine Gruppe von vier Typen auf Fullies beobachtet. Vielleicht liest das ja auch einer von dene und man kann gemeinsam Anzeige erstatten.

Gruß aus Freiburg


----------



## lelebebbel (31. Oktober 2005)

speedygonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Amis hin oder her, in Texas, hättest den Typ vor ort erschiessen dürfen
> 
> das mit der Anzeige, könnte schief gehen, Du müsstest erstmal den Grünnen erklären was Du mit den MTB auf eine "nicht erlaubte strecke" machtest, am Ende hast Du auch noch eine Anzeige..



Blödsinn! Dafür wird man bestimmt nicht angezeigt wenn man das einigermaßen vernünftig darlegt. Du musst ja nicht direkt erzählen, du würdest den ganzen Tag auf "verbotenen" Wegen Slalom um Wanderer fahren oder sowas.

Wenn man mit 40 durch eine 30er-Zone fährt und ein Anwohner hält dir deswegen eine Knarre vor die Windschutzscheibe dann kann man den auch anzeigen, ohne danach ein Geschwindigkeitsticket zu bekommen!

Der Mountainbiker dem es in Hinterzarten fast den Kopf abgeschnitten hat hat auch keine Anzeige bekommen - genauergesagt stand nirgendwo ein Wort darüber wie breit der Weg denn nun war, weil es ganz einfach uninteressant ist im Vergleich zu dem versuchten Totschlag durch das Stahlseil.


----------



## mosone (31. Oktober 2005)

So, war gerade beim Polizeiposten Herdern und habe Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstattet und eine Personenbeschreibung hinterlegt. Die geht auch zur Kenntnis nach Hinterzarten. 

Ob der Weg nun offiziell befahrbar war hat die übrigens gar nicht interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (31. Oktober 2005)

mosone schrieb:
			
		

> So, war gerade beim Polizeiposten Herdern und habe Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstattet und eine Personenbeschreibung hinterlegt. Die geht auch zur Kenntnis nach Hinterzarten.
> 
> Ob der Weg nun offiziell befahrbar war hat die übrigens gar nicht interessiert.



Respekt! Die wenigsten hätten sich die Mühe gemacht, obwohl jeder genau weiß, daß dies das einzig Richtige ist. Um so besser finde ich, daß Du Dich dazu aufgerafft hast. Danke dafür. Das sagt Dir einer, der auch sehr häufig auf dem FR-Kandel-Höhenweg anzutreffen ist.

Beste Grüße,

Tristero


----------



## marc (31. Oktober 2005)

Bin seit 18 Jahren auf dem Bike in der Gegend unterwegs, aber sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. Ich muß auch sagen daß es sich bewährt hat, wenn man Fussgänger sieht, abzubremsen und an die Seite zu fahren und freundlich durchwinken. Ich denke nicht daß die Fully-Fahrer der Grund waren, eher der Auslöser...Aggressivität ist eine Seuche die immer stärker um sich greift  
Leider auch im Strassenverkehr (Ich fahr auch RR). Da kannst noch so vorsichtig und höflich sein...  

Gut daß die Anzeige raus ist  

Gruß (und allen gute fahrt)

Marc


----------



## Raver83 (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin echt heilfroh, dass Du den Penner angezeigt hast, jemand anderen mit einem Stein zu bedrohen und dabei so einen Mist von sich zu geben ist unverantwortlich... Der Kandelhöhenweg ist ja angesichts meines Wohnortes sozusagen meine Hausstrecke. Ich habe auf dem Weg schon solche und solche Wanderer erlebt. Samstag vor einer Woche bin ich mittags nur Bikern und 1! Wanderer begnet, der mich netterweise gefragt hat, ob heute auf diesem Weg Wanderer erlaubt seien, bei sovielen Fahrrädern... 
Ich habe die beste Erfahrung damit gemacht, pseudo freundlich zu sein und jeden Wanderer zu grüßen und mich zu bedanken, wenn er mich durchlässt, nur so wird es weiterhin zu einen friedlichen Umgang zwischen beiden Seiten geben!
Bin selbst schonmal bei ner Abfahrt von einem Weidezaun gestoppt worden, waren allerdings nur Prellungen, nix gegen den Artgenossen aus Hinterzarten.


----------



## UKW (31. Oktober 2005)

So wie der Raver gehe ich auch mit Wanderern und Spaziergängern um. Das klappt in der Regel ganz gut. Man sollte sich niemals auf eine echte Auseinandersetzung einlassen, da kann man quasi nur immer den Kürzeren ziehen und tut den anderen Bikern keinen Gefallen.

@mosone: Gut, daß Du den Mann angezeigt hast. Es ist wichtig, so etwas publik zu machen.
UKW


----------



## Buhmuckel (31. Oktober 2005)

@mosone
Dickes Lob, dass Du Anzeige erstattet hat    
Wir fahren doch alle gerne auf Wegen, die die 2m nur sehr knapp erreichen    und deshalb sollten wir mit Zurückhaltung und Respekt den Rotsocken begegnen. Dann gibt es in der Regel auch keine Probleme.
Was der Idiot mit dir abgezogen hat, kann so nicht toleriert werden - Fahrverbot hin oder her. Der hat sicher ein ganz grosses Problem mit sich selbst und sucht doch nur Opfer. Beschimpfen lassen ist ja eins, aber mit Körperverletzung drohen, obwohl Du ihn ja nicht mal behindert hat, ist kriminell. Wenn die Behauptung mit dem Seil tatsächlich stimmt, gehört der in den Knast. Der Typ muss wissen, das er hier Grenzen in einem Rechtsstaat massiv überschritten hat.  
Falls Du für deinen "Regelverstoss" doch noch ein Bussgeld bekommen solltest (was ich nicht glaube), dann sag Bescheid - von mir gibt es eine Spende


----------



## Teletubby (31. Oktober 2005)

Also an der Spende würd ich mich auch beteiligen    aber nur gegen Quittung
für die Steuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anon (31. Oktober 2005)

alter! mocone, pass auf dich auf da im süden! schade, dass ich nich dabei war. nee, im ernst, anzeige is wohl das beste, man muss ja vertrauen in unseren rechtsstaat haben.
tja, mein rad is immer noch nich in schweden, stattdessen geh ich halt immer in den muckipuff. da gibts auch räder, aber die bleiben stehn, egal wie sehr man reintritt.
dennsen!

p.s. warum eigentlich moSone?


----------



## AK13 (1. November 2005)

Da auf unseren Autobahnen schon jede Menge Bekloppte unterwegs sind, wundert mich die Geschichte mit dem Wanderer auch nicht.
Mit der Anzeige hast Du die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.


----------



## mosone (1. November 2005)

hallo leute,
danke für eure solidaritätsbekundungen.
irgendwie könnte ich mir in den arsch beißen, dass ich den typen nicht nach seinem namen gefragt hat, den hätte der selbsternannte hilfsförster sicher mit stolzer brust rausposaunt.
falls ihr die tage mal von nem spinner vom rad geholt werdet, fragt mal nach wie der dann heißt..
gruß,
mosone


----------



## ulrichhamann (5. November 2005)

Hi,

nachdem ihr euch ja alle einig seid, muss ich doch mal noch was los lassen:

1. Ich fahre auch gerne übern Rosskopf den Kandelhöhenweg, und ich fahre natürlich auch gerne trails.
2. militante wanderer und nörgler wg 2m usw mag ich natürlich auch nicht, Seilspanner sind natürlich kriminell.

Aber: Ich fahre die trails sehr gemäßigt, warte ggf und lasse entgegenkommende wanderer vorbei, oder überhole diese nur dann, wenn sie sichtbar mich bemerkt haben und mir Platz machen. Vor allem runter fahre ich so, dass ich mir sicher bin, rechtzeitig anhalten zu können wenn irgendwer mir in die Quere kommt. Ich fahre eh eher gemäigt runter, liegt vielleicht an meinem gesetzten alter   

Ich beobachte gerade am Roßkopf Typen, die sich irgendwie mit ihren downhill geräten hochquälen und dann mit Vollschutz in 5 Min wieder runterfahren. Die können mir nicht erzählen, dass sie es im Griff haben, wenn von irgendeinem Querweg Leute, Kinder in die Spur laufen.

*Und spätestens dann wenn so ein Typ eine meiner Töchter platt macht, werde ich vielleicht auch militant!!! * 
Das nur, um auch mal den anderen Standpunkt zu sehen.


allthebest,

ulrich


----------



## marc (5. November 2005)

Wer am Roßkopf Downhill als solches fährt hat m.E eh ein "fahrtechnisches" Problem. Dafür gibts bessere,schwerere und vor allem, Ruhigere Wege. 

Wer den "DH" am Roßkopf als Rennstrecke sieht gehört eh zu den "Zehenzwischenraumabtrocknern"  

Meine Meinung.

Marc


----------



## Thunderbird (5. November 2005)

Bisschen spät, aber besser als nie: @mosone: meine Hochachtung!
Wenn's an der Stelle war, die ich meine, ist Biken da sogar erlaubt.

@ ulrichhamann: klar - wer nicht "auf Sicht" fährt, ist schön blöd.
(-und fährt mehrfach gegen Schranken, wie ich schon mitbekommen habe   )
Gerade am Wochenende muss man vorsichtig und rücksichtsvoll sein.
Das Problem am Roßkopf ist halt echt, dass da die Poser gerade noch 
hochkommen und auf den glatten Abfahrten trotz fehlender Technik
ziemlich schnell an den Leuten vorbeirasen (weil sie die guten Trails
nicht kennen, auf denen kaum jemand wandert.)

Thb


----------



## Riderman (10. November 2005)

Nur mal so ne Frage in die Runde ? 

Wer fährt von euch fährt am Abend mit Licht durch die Stadt ? Auf´m Radweg, auf der Strasse ? 

Bei roten Ampeln wartet ihr selbstverständlich?


----------



## Adben (10. November 2005)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt von euch fährt am Abend mit Licht durch die Stadt ? Auf´m Radweg, auf der Strasse ?
> 
> Bei roten Ampeln wartet ihr selbstverständlich?


Machst das etwa nicht?   Man kann nicht selbst wie ne "Wildsau" durch die Stadt räubern und dann im Wald auf Verständnis hoffen.


----------



## Krischaan (11. November 2005)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt von euch fährt am Abend mit Licht durch die Stadt ? Auf´m Radweg, auf der Strasse ?
> Bei roten Ampeln wartet ihr selbstverständlich?


Hallo,
die Antwort lautet 3 mal ja. 
Und ich würd am liebsten höchstpersönlich alle vom Rad holen, die mir im Dunkeln an der Dreisam ohne Licht entgegengeradelt kommen. Leider seh ich sie dafür aber immer zu spät und bin dann damit beschäfftigt einen Zusammenstoß zu verhindern um mein eigenes Leben zu erhalten.   
Und zu der Ampelfrage: natürlich fahr ich mal über ne rote Ampel. Aber nicht hirnlos, sondern wenn halt der Weg frei ist (und kein Kind nebendran steht!).

Und das gleiche gilt ja wohl für den Wald:
jeder fährt so, wie er es für richtig hält. Der eine fährt halt lieber schneller und der andere halt lieber langsamer. Und der Langsamere wird immer den Kopf schütteln über die Geschwindigkeit des Schnelleren. 

Wie bekomme ich im stark frequentierten Wald nun alle unter einen Hut?
 - ich muß die eigene Geschwindigkeit immer unter Kontrolle haben (also nicht hirnlos fahren - siehe rote Ampel) 
 - absolute Rücksicht auf alle die eventuell langsamer unterwegs sind und sich bedroht fühlen könnten.
 - ein nettes Wort zur rechten Zeit und schon ist der Wandersfreund entwaffnet und kann nicht mehr über die rücksichtslosen Radler schimpfen

Auf diese Weise habe ich noch nie Ärger im Wald gehabt, obwohl ich sicher nicht langsam unterwegs bin. 

Leider gibt es halt auf beiden Seiten immer wieder ein paar Unverbesserliche und Rücksichtslose. Aber die gibt's ja überall.

Mit Gruß

Krischaan


----------



## Riderman (11. November 2005)

@ Krischaan  ---seh ich auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UKW (11. November 2005)

Kann ich auch so unterschreiben.
Auch das, was Ulrichhamann sagt.

Und ich bin auch jeden abend MIT LICHT an der Dreisam unterwegs.
Und versuche den Dunkelmännern und Dunkelfrauen auszuweichen, für die es ganz natürlich zu sein scheint, daß sie ohne Funzel fahren. (Wieso eigentlich???)
UKW


----------



## marc (11. November 2005)

UKW schrieb:
			
		

> ...für die es ganz natürlich zu sein scheint, daß sie ohne Funzel fahren. (Wieso eigentlich???)
> UKW




Das frage ich mich auch schon lange. Hättest Du die Weisheit DIESE Frage zu beantworten,*ironie an* dann kannst Du auch die großen Probleme dieser Welt lösen *ironie aus*   

Gefährlicher ist es im Strassenverkehr mit den Dunkelradlern, aber die   wird´s imer geben.

Gruß Marc


----------



## BlueDiamond (11. November 2005)

Hallo,
hier die wesentlichen Gründe nachts ohne Licht zu fahren:

Die Rundumsicht ist viel besser, da sich die Augen an die Dunkelheit gewöhnen
Du wirst nicht von deinem eigenen Lichtkegel geblendet
Schon mal gesehen wie ein unbeleuteter Jogger zur Seite springt wenn du ohne Licht an ihm vorbeischießt?   
Du kannst immer davon ausgehen dass dich die anderen nicht sehen. Also stellt sich nie die Frage "Sieht er mich oder sieht er mich nicht?"
Du bist so schnell verschwunden wie du gekommen bist   
Du kommst nachts im Wald viel dichter an die Tiere dran
Es gibt einfach Radler die können Nachts genauso gut sehen wie tags. Seht es doch endlich mal ein.
Du musst nicht jeden Abend die Akkus laden
Ohne Licht ist es viel romantischer im Wald

So da habt ihr's. Es gibt viele gute Gründe. Und Achtung ich sitze noch in der Arbeit, bin gefrustet und habe noch eine Stunde nach Hause zu radeln! Also besser ihr geht mir aus dem Weg!

Trotzdem Grüße
Karsten


----------



## Duke Lion (12. November 2005)

Ein Bekannter von mir hatte vor ein paar Jahren einen schwehren Sturz am Kandel, als er auf einer Abfahrt mit dem Gesicht an einem Draht der quer über den Weg gespannt war hängen geblieben ist.

Er hat heute noch eine Narbe am oberen Ende des Nasenbeins, nur einen cm unter den Augen. Zum Glück war er nicht sehr schnell, da mit seinen Kindern unterwegs. Wäre er mit 60 / 70 kmh in den Draht gefahren...

Er hat natürlich Anzeige erstattet aber irgendwie wurde das ganze dann als Kuhdraht abgetan der nicht markiert war. Aber ein Kuhdraht auf 1,50 m höhe???

Glücklicherweise ist seitdem nie wieder etwas derartiges passiert, aber ich finde regelmäßig kleinere Felsen oder kleinere gefällte Baumstämme auf Trails wo weit und breit kein Gestein zu sehen ist bzw. der abgesägte Baumstumpf 30 m weiter weg ist.


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. November 2005)

Für kleine Baumstämme etc. auf den Trails kann man ja noch dankbar sein - Schaufel raus - nen Kicker und danke.

Ansonsten finde ich es sehr wichtig, dass solche Kerle wie beschrieben angezeigt wurden. Hoffentlich erwischt man ihn auch mal, denn möglicherweise war er der Drahtseilspanner.

Ganz erlich, wenn er sich mir so gegenüber so geäußert hätte, ich wäre mit ihm persönlich zur nächsten Polizeistation marschiert und er hätte das dann dort gerne wiederholen dürfen - die Leute brennen ja manchmal darauf, mit einem zur Polizei zu gehen, den Wunsch hätt ich ihm gerne erfüllt.

Neulich auf der Alb ist uns auch so ein Oberlehrer begegnet auf einem Trail der relativ geräumig war. Wi sahen ihn schon von weitem und haben sogar angehalten, obwohl selbs das nicht notwendig gewesen wäre. 

Ich finde aber gegenseitigen Respekt und Rücksicht sehr wichtig, wir wollen uns ja alle erholen.

Aber schon auf eine Entfernung von ca. 10 m meinte der ältere Herr, uns blöd anlabern und belehren zu müssen, hat uns aber nicht so bedroht wie den Kollegen hier. Hat später nur gemeint, man könne das ja von der polizei kläre lassen. Ich wollt ihn ja ignorieren - Diskussionen führen hier zu nix, aber meine Begleiter mussten ja mit ihm labern!!!

Auf jeden Fall nochmal - ich finds sehr lobenswert, dass jemand sich mal die Mühe gemacht hat und Anzeige erstattet hat, vielleicht erwischt man den Täter ja dann mal doch noch.

Grüße an alle - haltet die Augen offen, mach ich`s nächste Mal in der Freiburger Gegend auch.


----------



## Waldgeist (14. November 2005)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Hundebesitzern? Es gibt immer wieder Leutchen, die ihre Hunde frei rumlaufen lassen und es nicht für nötig halten, ihren Liebling mal zurückzurufen wenn ein Radler ankommt und auch noch Klingeltöne von sich gibt.

Eine weitere Grupp sind die, die ihren Liebling an der langen! Leine führen, am besten quer über den Weg. Herrchen links, Hündchen rechts und in der Mitte ist...


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. November 2005)

@freakazubi:
weisst Du, wie man dem Opi im Kaiserstuhl auf die Schliche kam?


----------



## soulseller (25. November 2005)

ach du ********!   
Hab auch schon öfters im wald richtung schauinsland zerkleinerte glassplitter auf schotterwegen gefunden...  
da gibts nur eins: ab sofort nur noch bewaffnet durch den wald


----------



## anacunt (9. Dezember 2005)

genau mit schwarzem buff überm gesicht und ner guten alu pumpe griffbereit am schrägrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulseller (11. Dezember 2005)

anacunt schrieb:
			
		

> genau mit schwarzem buff überm gesicht und ner guten alu pumpe griffbereit am schrägrohr...


ich möchte hier nochmal auf unser erfolgreich ausgeführtes manöver hinweisen  
-> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/204838/cat/9908


----------



## kona.orange (12. Dezember 2005)

@ soulseller:
Ey, entschuldigt diese Anmaßung, aber ihr seid durchaus a paar luschdige Burschen. Schaut doch mal hier rein. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195449

Vielleicht sieht man sich ma. Wär halt net abgeneigt, wenns bei euch öfter so zugeht...


----------



## anacunt (12. Dezember 2005)

echt sau geile bilder!wir  könnten uns schon mal treffen um ein kleinen winter ritt zuveranstalten...


----------

